# Derelict cottage in South Norfolk (2)



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 21, 2014)

This is very nearby to the other cottage I uploaded earlier. Tucked away by a footpath. 

A large house from 1800 with stables, possibly got abandoned in the war but the outside was maintained by a man until a few years ago. 


045 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


047 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


049 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


050 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


051 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


052 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


053 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


054 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


055 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


056 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


058 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


059 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


061 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


062 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


063 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


065 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


067 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


068 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


072 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


073 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


075 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr

Apologies for not going upstairs, I have a video of it on YouTube. 

Rating:

Atmosphere: 7/10
Condition: 7/10
Access: 5/10
Features: 8/10

Overall rating: 6.75/10


----------



## HughieD (Oct 22, 2014)

Interesting concept of rating the site. Wonder if it will catch on!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 22, 2014)

I do church ratings, and several different toilet ratings. I have done ratings for a little while now.


----------



## chazman (Oct 22, 2014)

derelict places top trumps. your location 8/10, your pics 9/10, my girlfriend 0.5/10!


----------



## jmcjnr (Oct 25, 2014)

Cornish and Lloyds were a foundry in Bury St Edmunds near the new fire station. They shut down many years ago. I am restoring a Hurst frame at Thelnetham Windmill designed by Wilfred Peck that incorporates casting by them. Jim


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 25, 2014)

jmcjnr said:


> Cornish and Lloyds were a foundry in Bury St Edmunds near the new fire station. They shut down many years ago. I am restoring a Hurst frame at Thelnetham Windmill designed by Wilfred Peck that incorporates casting by them. Jim



As iron founders and then latterly general engineers, Cornish and Lloyds were a well respected firm. Not only in the local area of Norfolk and Suffolk but also further afield - if references in trade journals of the era are correct.


----------

